# The Yardbirds



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

At their finest ockin it out! I've been laid low by a virus, starting my 3rd week, and left to my own devices I cruising youtube looking for rare gems - at least to me.
imagine these guys cut loose in a club with no time limit! This is why I love the Yardbirds.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0y078n95ApA


----------



## Mateo2006 (May 31, 2015)

I used to have a record called "The History of Eric Clapton" growing up.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_History_of_Eric_Clapton

The first tune was "I Ain't Got You". Even at that time in the late 1970s I felt that the tune sounded dated but when Clapton enters for the solo it was like a guy pulling out a knife. For me that was the start of the British Blues guitar sound. (Or modern blues if you follow Greg Allman point of view and insist that there is no such thing as _British_ Blues.)
:smile-new:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;enUWa8dUoQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enUWa8dUoQc[/video]


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It always strikes me as strange when I see the guitarist front and centre and the singer/harpist stage right. I haven't seen that since Micheal Schenker Group in the early 80's. But his singer was stage right, his numerous full stacks were. He had everything right of the center line, and the other 5 (I think it was) guys were clustered on the other half. Big stage, they were cramped, but it looked off-balance. And he didn't move much, planted at his wah most of the night, I think. I didn't think it look as cool as he obviously thought it did.

And I betcha all 4 of those Yardbirds thought they would have long, wealthy and world famous careers at this moment in time. One of them was right.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mateo2006 said:


> I used to have a record called "The History of Eric Clapton" growing up.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_History_of_Eric_Clapton
> 
> The first tune was "I Ain't Got You". Even at that time in the late 1970s I felt that the tune sounded dated but when Clapton enters for the solo it was like a guy pulling out a knife. For me that was the start of the British Blues guitar sound. (Or modern blues if you follow Greg Allman point of view and insist that there is no such thing as _British_ Blues.)
> :smile-new:


I like that one--the Yardbirds' version of train Kept a Rollin is my favorite version of the song--here's another video of them doing it-
[video=youtube;6KcdZFJ-FRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KcdZFJ-FRk[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;kNuQPTzuof4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNuQPTzuof4[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

May as well get the benchmark out there while we're at it 

[video=youtube;Zn2JFlteeJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn2JFlteeJ0[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A little rough in spots, but I love the riff & the solo...
[video=youtube;UseyCdGNfaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UseyCdGNfaY[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

One more before I log off...
[video=youtube;2jUaEUESFrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jUaEUESFrA[/video]


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here are mostly yardbirds alumni rocking out in 84. Great album. Second one, not so much. 

http://youtu.be/zywY7xXzenI


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, I'm hearing a lot of "Spirit in the Sky" in that one. Along with hundreds of other songs of course 



fretzel said:


> Here are mostly yardbirds alumni rocking out in 84. Great album. Second one, not so much.
> 
> http://youtu.be/zywY7xXzenI


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2015)

I first heard this song by Aerosmith which is the version 
that I still like. Here's the original plus another cool version.

[video=youtube;ci4EQDD4CqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci4EQDD4CqA[/video]

[video=youtube;ufzRV3xspYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufzRV3xspYA[/video]


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I absolutely love the direction this thread is taking. Much the same way my music searches go. You never know where you are going to go. And most often I really hate to stop cause I'm finding such great stuuf and I don't want to break the directions things are going. Who knew a simple post about the Yardbirds would gqarner such great stuff!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I first heard this song by Aerosmith which is the version
> that I still like. Here's the original plus another cool version.


I don't know that I've heard a version I didn't like, and I do like those as well.

Here's another cover--which erroneously attributes the song writing to the Yardbirds, but perhaps that's what they always thought?
[video=youtube;MblQRCF--yA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MblQRCF--yA[/video]
The yardbirds version is one of the first songs I ever figured out myself--I read an older Jimmy Page interview that described the song as the first song Zep ever jammed on--and he mentioned the chord change--so I grabbed my guitar & figured it out.

- - - Updated - - -

And to keep it on track--here's another Yardbirds' cover song--also covered by Aerosmith... (And Blue Oyster Cult)
[video=youtube;6072mzlOPlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6072mzlOPlI[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

While I don't mind that version of Ain't Got You the Clapton version is soooo much better. Can't find a copy of it anywhere on youtube though.

There is an mp3 available at this site. Just click on the first one.

http://mp3li.net/en/index.php?q=The Yardbirds - I Ain't Got You



zontar said:


> And to keep it on track--here's another Yardbirds' cover song--also covered by Aerosmith... (And Blue Oyster Cult)
> [video=youtube;6072mzlOPlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6072mzlOPlI[/video]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats how we used to do it back then. It was simple, no gadgets, just pure rock and roll. Miss those days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

zontar said:


> ... (And Blue Oyster Cult)


good call.

[video=youtube;VgE7nD-X45Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgE7nD-X45Q[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

davetcan said:


> While I don't mind that version of Ain't Got You the Clapton version is soooo much better. Can't find a copy of it anywhere on youtube though.
> 
> There is an mp3 available at this site. Just click on the first one.
> 
> http://mp3li.net/en/index.php?q=The Yardbirds - I Ain't Got You


I looked as well, that's what I was trying to find.
I know I have the Clapton version on CD & on my phone.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Always liked the feeling of this tune.
[video=youtube;XQ1MiiHA_Qw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ1MiiHA_Qw[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just about wore out my mono album, 2nd record I ever bought back in the mid 60's
Feedback,,,,mmmmmm
[video=youtube;QlHC2e0sb6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlHC2e0sb6o[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

[video=youtube;tgC8iz_ALik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgC8iz_ALik[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Check out the 'Little Games' album...Generally a poor production on my record, IMO, but the material is very good.

I saw this version of The Yardbirds in Huntsville, summer 1968...Jimmy Page with the violin bow!
[video=youtube;qPLKIhpiD1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPLKIhpiD1I[/video]


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Interesting, but "The Nazz are Blue" may be the one of the first vocals recorded by Jeff Beck. There are a lot of theories about what Nazz refers to.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;M28j-IKSBrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M28j-IKSBrk[/video]


Keith Relf died young, but his sister is still with us. A beautiful voice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Krelf said:


> Interesting, but "The Nazz are Blue" may be the one of the first vocals recorded by Jeff Beck. There are a lot of theories about what Nazz refers to.


Hmm, username=Krelf--thread about the yardbirds & mentions *K*eith *Relf*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Relf was 33 when he died from electrocution, in the basement of his home, while playing his improperly earthed (i.e., grounded) guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

[video=youtube;0AVwkQVPYgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AVwkQVPYgA[/video]


----------

